# scary greetings



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone out there have any mp3 or wav files that they would share with various halloween greetings? Any type of greeting type line that a scary character could say to interact with people.If you have anything you wouldnt mind sharing please pm me and i will send my email address.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps you could just write some and have them recorded. You did a great job with those poems you did, so I expect you could come up with a few good greetings as well


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I have the Hedstorm Reaper one to which I've added a scary laugh at the end - this was used with a Talking Boris style skull as a Reaper Greeter. Goes like thiis:

Beyone these gates lies eternal rest
For those of you that fail the test
Be you hearts pure and body whole
Then follow through and wager your soul
(Laughs)


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, Nox Arcana always starts off their themed CDs with a narrated track, great for talking props. Depending on your theme, you can hopefully find something useful. Hope this at all helpful.


----------

